# Smaller HT speakers needed



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I posted this on AVS and got quite a few responses...your turn

I moved several years ago from a house with a large living room to a townhouse with a smaller area for TV viewing. I have Kef Q65 fronts, Q55 surrounds, and Q100 center speakers. Because the area is not so big, these largish speakers block part of a hall entryway.

My wife finally said, "These are too big. What can you do about it?"

The issue is that the TV is on a console in a nook that used to be a wet bar. I've included an actual pic before we moved in (note the dark pink carpet). I removed the wet bar and there's now a console with a 52" DLP on it. It leaves about 7 inches on either side of the TV and about 2 feet above it. The console takes up the whole space width. The jpg shows the current speaker location (not to scale).

So the question is...What smaller speakers can I get thatsound good, are not in the way, and don't cost an arm and leg?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I had a similar problem... I have a giant 57" projection TV and my floorstanding Wharfedales just took up way too much room given the size of the room. It was overkill, really. I ended up selling them and getting *Quad L-ites*. Don't let the "L-ite" deceive you... these things kick. Not sure how much you're willing to spend - I think the 5.1 system will run you around 1500.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You might take a look at Paradigm speakers - if you are looking for bookshelf size speakers, check the Atom or Focus. Specifically, take a look at the Monitor series speakers. There are both bookshelf size and freestanding speakers in the series. They would probably coexist well with your Kells.

www.paradigm.com


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Have you consider in-ceiling speakers? My wife had the same objection to my Epicure dual-woofer towers. When we upgraded the 36" CRT TV and tall armoire to the widescreen plasma, the towers no longer fit in with the furniture. I used SpeakerCraft AIM8 Three's for everything. They aren't cheap, but they do come in a range of models from about $200 each to $800 each. Sometimes you can find deals on eBay. I went with the "Three" model as it offered a good balance in price and performance. I think I paid around $300 each. I usually don't like in-ceiling speakers because they point toward the floor, but with the AIM series, the entire speaker pivots, not just the tweeter. My biggest complaint is a lack of bass, but I have a subwoofer for that anyhow.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

rudeney said:


> Have you consider in-ceiling speakers?


I wish I could, but we have an open beam roof! If I cut holes - it would be a skylight!

Then again...maybe in the little overhang by the TV...hmmm...maybe some thought is in order.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I wish I could, but we have an open beam roof! If I cut holes - it would be a skylight!
> 
> Then again...maybe in the little overhang by the TV...hmmm...maybe some thought is in order.


Unless you have a really old house, those open beams are not the actual rafters holding up the roof - they are just for looks. The will be another set of rafters and insulation sandwiched above the ceiling and below the real roof, so there would be a void there where you could install speakers. Of course fishing wire in those ceilings is a real PITA!


----------

